# Fall Musky



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

Two friends and I went to Vermilion over the past weekend for a little musky fishing over my birthday. None of us had ever been there before, but now I can see why it is considered one of the more scenic lakes in the region. Something like 350 islands and 1200 miles of shoreline to fish.

We had 10 follows, 2 strikes at boatside, and my buddy caught this fat 45 incher. Here he is with the infamous "Bucher Hold"


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

Very nice! Id love to do a fall musky trip one year. :beer:


----------

